# Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr!!! (Outlook Express 6)



## housymaus20 (6. Januar 2002)

Hi Leutz...

also ich dachte echt immer ich hab die Kiste im Griff, aber seit heute nachmittag entwickelt mein kleiner grauer Kasten bzw. eigentlich nur der Briefkasten in Form von Outlook Express irgendwie bedenkliche Eigendynamik.
Und zwar hab ich heute nachmittag Outlook gestartet und ALLE Nachrichten im Posteingang,Gesendete und Gelöschte Objekte waren WEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
weg, einfach weg, niemand hat sie gelöscht, nen Virus hab ich genauso wenig wie nen Trojaner, und die Nachrichten sind weg.
Ich hab dann im Speicherordner nachgeschaut, und da sind jetzt halt komischerweise jeweils 2 Ordner Posteingang (01).dbx und Gesendete Objekte (1).dbx, die heissen dann auch jeweils mit der (01) in Klammer.
Ich denk mal, dass in den Ordnern entweder in denen ohne die 1 in Klammer oder in denen mit meine ganzen Nachrichten sind...seit 97 wohlgemerkt, also isses verdammt ********, wenn die weg sind...

Und wie krieg ich die jetzt wieder zurück ins Outlook Express???

Habs über importieren versucht, da kam aber nur ne Fehlermeldung, dass die Daten für Outlook Express reserviert sind und nicht geöffnet werden können...

SCH...

Bidde Bidde helft mir....kriegt auch Süssigkeiten, Smilies, alles aber ich brauch die Nachrichten!!!

HELP!

Conny


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Januar 2002)

hi,
funzed es, wenn du einfach deine files umbenennst?



> Ich hab dann im Speicherordner nachgeschaut, und da sind jetzt halt komischerweise jeweils 2 Ordner Posteingang (01).dbx und Gesendete Objekte (1).dbx, die heissen dann auch jeweils mit der (01) in Klammer.



Posteingang (01).dbx nach Posteingang.dbx
Gesendete Objekte (1).dbx nach Gesendete Objekte.dbx

?


----------



## housymaus20 (6. Januar 2002)

*:-(*

Nee klappt leider nicht.
:-(
Das dachte ich auch als erstes..wär ja eigentlich logisch, aber dann bringt er mir gleich beim starten von outlook ne fehlermeldung, dass er keine Ordner findet..deswegen hab ich das gleich wieder geändert...


----------

